# Hobby Lobby lowers thunderjets again.



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I went into HL today and bought 10 thunderjets that had been marked down to $3.66 each. not the newest ones of course, but I'm not complaining.
Russell


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great way to pick up some chassis or spare parts. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Arrrgggghhhh!!!

Good find guys!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

wished my HL would lower price like that


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dang. Didn't Aurora sell them for $2.99 or $3.49... 35 years ago?!?

--rick


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

They can't seem to keep them long enough to lower the prices around here. Yeah, $2.99 was the original price for them.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i remember paying 3.99 for them in the mid seventys


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just wish there were HLs in the Mid Atlantic states!  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

roadrner said:


> Just wish there were HLs in the Mid Atlantic states!  rr


Indeed...


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i was at my lobby lobby just yesterday in norman ok they have thunderjets for 10.99 and xtractions for 12.99


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

East Coast wishes for Hobby Lobby also! (New York).


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm disappointed. I happened to see a Hobby Lobby while in KY over the weekend and dashed in (with 5 minutes to spare!) looking for boatloads of cheap JL slot cars. No such luck! Everything was nearly at suggested retail price, like $12 for R7 TJets and $14 for F&F XTs. The pile of cars looked like they'd been thoroughly picked through, with all the white thunders and XT Chargers long since gone. There were some chrome bats. Even the inventory of two (2!) newer Lifelikes were up there around $15, although the older purple Cartoonlike Superbirds (4!) were only $12, which is only $2 more than Lifelike was dumping them online several months ago. The bottom line is that the mere presense of a Hobby Lobby does not guarantee that you'll be able to pick up slot cars on the cheap. All in all, the HL I visited didn't impress me much as a hobby store. It was basically a Michaels or JoAnns craft store with a tiny section with plastic models, surprisingly little diecast, and a tiny handful of HO slot related stuff, mostly Lifelike. No RC, 1/32, trains, planes, rockets, etc. Given a choice between getting a HobbyTown USA and a Hobby Lobby in my town I'd pick the HobbyTown USA any day, but hey, I'm really not into dried flower arranging or sewing oven mitts. But if you can get JL slot cars for less than $5, grab whatever you can carry because that is a great price. It's about what a Pit Kit costs, and what's a better pit spare than an entire spare car?


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Hi gang,

What I find intrigueing is that HL can sell them for $3.66 I would figure they have to sell product at a proffit? Am I wrong?? So what do you think JL sells them to the Distribution center for? Are they just trying to unload extras? 
Yes it's great that if you have a HL near you might be able to score cheap cars, but does it not scare you at the same time?

(same old goose)

GOOSE CHICKEN �


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Didn't they sell the pull backs for about that price. I don't remember. Someone may have just hit a wrong button when entering the price. No super buys in Bloomington.


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Goose
Thats just Hobby Lobby! Several times I have gone to the Train Section and found a sign "1/2 off this section". Its great I load up on landscaping stuff - you know stuff I think I MIGHT need in the future HaHaHa


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The Rockford Hobby Lobby is exactly as AfxToo described the one in KY, including the prices. Fortunately, my wife has been collecting die cast cars longer than I have, and she's also interested in the other craft supplies, so she's my scout there. 

The Rockford HobbyTown seems to stock the most cars and accessories. For some reason, they have a stack of ugly caramel-colored #84 pull-backs priced at $4.99. The price stickers look old on those so I guess I'm not the only one that doesn't like the looks of them. (By the way, the front axles and wheels from pull-backs improve the handling of JLXTs significantly. Too bad the wheels don't match the rears then...) All the magnet cars (LifeLike, SRT and G+) are $19.99 which seems pretty good but the Johnny Lightnings are all $14.99. They have good prices on AFX sets -- better than any on-line prices I've seen. The International was $129 and the 4-Way Split was $114 the last time I looked.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Those #84 snap-on pullbacks are excellent racing bodies for AFX, Super G+, and G3 chassis, but not at $5 each. I keep seeing the Tomy 4-Way Split at one of the HobbyTowns for $89. I bought a couple of them to help complete my track setup because they have lots of 12" curves and the four SG+ cars are those great looking GTP cars. The HobbyTowns must be independent franchises because the pricing varies quite a bit between them. 

I've gotten my best deals on JL cars through folks on this board so I always look in the Swap & Sell section for good deals.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got the #84 snap ons for $.83 each at KB Toys.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

$89 for the 4-Way Split is a great buy.

Pullbacks for 83 cents are quite a find. Our Rockford KB Toys never has any pullbacks anymore. A year ago I found a black Mustang and a red chrome Cuda there for $2.99 each but nothing since. I wonder if these will ever come back into production again.


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Al Markin said:


> East Coast wishes for Hobby Lobby also! (New York).


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

the jls here in georgia were going for $10.99 and the x-tracs for $12.99. they had two life like nascars for $8.99 which are no longer on the shelf.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Interesting look back. These prices are insane!!!


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Oh if only we could find those cars and prices again. Sure miss those days. Many a great cars in those days were produced.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Can you find them on the 2ndary markets still? And would they be worth obtaining?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You can find them, but most are triple that price...


----------

